# Unused swimming pool



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

Does anyone know the best way to deal with a swimming pool which is not going to be used? Should I leave it covered with water in it, or drain it? Either way, will it still need some regular maintenance?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it an 'above ground' pool or is it dug into the ground (inset) ? How long do you plan to leave it unused ? What is the surface finish ? What cover do you have - a floating bubble cover or a winter cover that extends right over the coping stones ? Is it a salt pool ?


----------



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

It's set into the ground, tiled, with a winter cover. It's not salt. I don't anticipate using it at all. I like swimming, but it's too small to really swim in.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Because its in the ground you can't empty it otherwise it will crack. Get the pH correct and put a major dose of chlorine in. Put the cover on and just leave it with the pump switched off.

When you want to use it again you will need to give it a chlorine shock treatment, put the pump back on the timer and adjust the pH again. It will clear in a few days. When you get the chlorine level right you can get the salt level right and go back to using the salt cell to keep the level correct.

If you do have the chance of getting someone to look at it occasionally then they should run the pump for as long as they are there and add a bit more chlorine. This will stop the pump seizing up.


----------



## Phyl (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks. That has been very useful.


----------



## Centralbound (Aug 16, 2013)

Running the plant occasionally is important, friends are facing a big bill because the pool guy took their direct debit but didn't do the work as agreed.


----------



## theiere (Mar 24, 2015)

Centralbound said:


> Running the plant occasionally is important, friends are facing a big bill because the pool guy took their direct debit but didn't do the work as agreed.


Very true, even an hour per day will keep things working as stagnating water and don't forget the filter will begin to grow bacteria, keeping the chlorine dose in range and adding some algaecide as an insurance policy for long term sanitisation if you forget the chlorine.
Can't believe you won't use it in a hot place just to cool down. If you want to swim but it's too small get a swim trainer which you wear and attach a lanyard to the pool edge.


----------

